# Zote Laundry Soap



## Cntrygrl

Here is a question...Can you maybe grate up Zote soap to use it in the washer??????? I bought two bars today @ $.69 a piece.


----------



## Jaclynne

Yes.
Back when I had decent water and was mixing my own laundry detergent, Zote is the brand I used grated and mixed with washing soda and borax. Zote comes in 2 varieties, pink and white. They smell a bit different and the white is designed for whites, I think I remember that right. I keep a bar to wet and rub on stains and tuff dirt spots now. (Fels Naptha was never available here and I don't like the scumminess of Ivory.)

Halo


----------



## Cntrygrl

Thanks. Is there a specific recipe for it??


----------



## Jaclynne

I made the liquid - Zote is a very soft, waxy feeling soap.

1/2 bar Zote soap, grated
1 cup borax
1 cup washing soda

In lg pan/pot, melt grated soap in quart of hot water, stir in borax and washing soda until dissolved. Add three more quarts of water and continue to heat and stir until completely dissolved/emulsed. Pour up in gallon sized container with lid. I used a tall, square plastic tote I got at Wally World. It had a handle. First time I tried a recycled liquid laundry soap jug - oops! This will gel. To use, scoop out 1/2 cup and add to laundry. Over time, it will separate a bit and liquid will form. Some folks stir this back up, I just used the liquid on delicates. If it separates immediately on cooling to half water, half gel - you did not 'cook' it long enough. Just reheat it.
Can be applied directly to stains to presoak.
I have added an essential oil - verbena. You have to be careful what scents you add, I discovered lemon would cause the soap to curdle/seize.


----------



## Kathy NW Ohio

My recipe is a little different.

I use a whole box of Borax
a whole box of Washing Soda
and two whole bars of Zote soap, grated

This is a dry laundry detergent. 
I use two to three Tablespoonsful for each wash load.

It works for me.


----------



## Jaclynne

Kathy -
How small do you grate the Zote to use it dry? I worry about dry soap dissovling completely in our hard water.

Halo


----------



## Kathy NW Ohio

HaloHead,
First I coarsely hand grate it with a metal grater. Then I put it in my food processor and grate it finely so there are no soap chunks.


----------



## House faerie

Is it a lye soap? I use the fells. Darn thing is my clothes do not come clean cuz I have no water softner. What can be done about that? Lots of iron.


----------



## Murron

Halo - I followed your recipe today. I'm laughing 'cause I used a large cooking pot to melt everything, and I think there was a little food on the underside! Now my kitchen smells like Fels-Naptha, sweet orange oil, and burned hamburger! What a combination! Hope the clothes smell better... LOL 

Housefaerie - we used Iron Out for a bit before we got a softener. Sprinkled 1/4 cup in the laundry, and it cleaned well.


----------



## House faerie

Murron said:


> Halo - I followed your recipe today. I'm laughing 'cause I used a large cooking pot to melt everything, and I think there was a little food on the underside! Now my kitchen smells like Fels-Naptha, sweet orange oil, and burned hamburger! What a combination! Hope the clothes smell better... LOL
> 
> Housefaerie - we used Iron Out for a bit before we got a softener. Sprinkled 1/4 cup in the laundry, and it cleaned well.


Does it stink? Eat your clothes?


----------



## Cntrygrl

Is there a difference between washing soda and baking soda?? I cannot find washing soda anywhere.


----------



## Murron

Cntrygrl said:


> Is there a difference between washing soda and baking soda?? I cannot find washing soda anywhere.


Woo hoo, there sure is! Arm & Hammer makes Super Washing Soda - the stuff you use to make your liquid detergent. If you can't find it, I'll mail you some!


----------



## Marcia in MT

House faerie,

I haven't had any problems using Iron Out. I soak white underwear and socks overnight before washing, and they are just fine. It leaves no smell in the fabric. I haven't used it for a while, so I don't remember the directions, but I did follow them pretty closely. And I see there are now a number of different products in the store that do the same thing -- iron in the water is a big problem in our area!

I also used it in the bathroom and it worked there, too.


----------



## donsgal

Cntrygrl said:


> Is there a difference between washing soda and baking soda?? I cannot find washing soda anywhere.


You can buy it online at soapsgoneby.com It's heavy though, so I bet shipping is a sonofagun.

donsgal


----------

